# Anyone need a 10' Lamiglas cobia rod?



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

I mistakenly bought a Lamiglas GSB1201M-OS (I meant to get the GSB1201M). Very similar blanks, but the OS is the "old school" version and has a little thicker tip and slower action. I believe it's rated 17-40#, and 3-6oz. Just a good old fashioned pier cobia rod. List price is $220, but Lamiglas has them on their website for $176 right now. I was about to go ahead and build it to sell it, but I'm sure as soon as I use these guides, or that thread, someone will want the opposite. So if anyone wants this thing built, let me know and we'll make it happen. 
If no one is interested, I'll just keep it in the rack til next spring and build it for myself. 
Here's a link to the blank in Lamiglas's website. 
http://www.lamiglas.com/blanks/saltwater-surf-blanks/GSB1201M-0S-Old-School-GSB-10-p81474156


----------

